# Temporary tank needed.



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, here is my situation. I just agreed to buy some fish off another member and my tank has just started an ICH outbreak.
Tank is being treated and I am at my absolute limit with MTS and better half will have mo more of it. I am hoping someone out here in the Tri-Cities area has a spare tank I can use for a bit to use at my brother's house until my tank is deemed safe to introduce new fish. What is the safe timeline to add fish after ICH? The severity is not bad, I lost one clown loach and see spots on only two other fish out of 30.

i know there are cheap tanks out there but having 5 at home right now and adding another will cause friction 

Thank you all!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got my 20g back from another member that was using it, u can use it. I wont b setting it up till after i move


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

I also have a 20g tank you can use. It's just the tank/lid/light -- I don't have a filter for it. I've lightly cleaned it, but it needs a good algae scrape.

I'm on Heritage Mountain and I'm home till about 4:30.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

run a full treatment with quick cure for 7 days. Then I normally will recommand a big wc and another 7 days treatment. Then it should be fine if you don't see any more ich.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks! Gary, you are a bit closer to me pm sent. Thanks Claudia, I will contact you if I still need one. Thank you BCA community!
Will do Charles, thanks. I was advised to leave lights off and crank heater to 84*F as well, is this necessary?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary might b closer to u for sure lol but so u know i am on westwood and lougheed


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Gary might b closer to u for sure lol but so u know i am on westwood and lougheed


So close to Mr Pets!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have a 5g, a 10g, and a 33g that are available to use. I'm on Falcon Drive in Coquitlam.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

cranck up the heater is to spd up the life cycle of the ich, so it is a good idea, not sure about the lights off part


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> So close to Mr Pets!


Sssshhhh 2 blocks away but dont tell anybody lol Funny thing is that i hardly go there, i am going to go maybe tomorrow tho, need a new t5 bulb and seems like my thermometer are breaking up and showing that the water is cold so i need couple of them lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> cranck up the heater is to spd up the life cycle of the ich, so it is a good idea, not sure about the lights off part


The lights off helps with stress. Fish arnt the biggest fans of ick medicine


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you do not have any plants in the tank I would suggest using some aquarium salt to help combat the ich as well as increasing the temp to mid 80'sF. Water change is very important to do as well. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres an update, I only had noticed this all on Tuesday and today is Saturday. Only about three out of 30 fish had developed ich spots that were clearly visible. After two days I did not notice any change and so I added more medication (API SUPER ICK CURE) along with some salt and raising water temperature. Today was the first time I am seeing improvement, My smaller clown loach is almost spot free but the larger one has less but still about 10 spots on him. All the fish in the tank are acting normal, no signs of fatigue or weakness. I have not changed any water since Tuesday and now I am asking how much I should change and when.
This is all bad timing because I am wanting to switch tanks but now I think I should wait and not stress my fish again since they are vulnerable.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

When I had my clown loach ich outbreak, I did 15-20% water change/bottom vac every day or two for about a 10 days. As jbyoung says above, lights off helps get the stress down. I wouldn't take anybody out of the tank, treat everyone, get everyone de stressed, keep the tank as clean as possible. Good luck!


----------

